# Fox hay set



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

While browsing the web this morning I read an interesting post.
I am sure some of you have also see this somewhere. I thought it was very informative and found it helpful. 

Considering all that snow we have and some guys wondering how to set in the deep snow (including me), this could be one of the ways. 


"The Hay Set 

Introduction:

I learned this set from a PA fox trapper, who uses it with MUCH success. He traps from Christmas to the end of the PA fox season, using ONLY this set, and catches quite a few fox. It works best in snow, as the visual of the hay on the snow is a real eye catcher for fox. I tried this set the first time 2 winters ago and caught 14 foxes with it, when other sets would not operate due to snow and frozen ground. Last season I caught about 60 foxes with it, and this included mid nov all through till season end. As for using it for coyotes, it does work, I saw some photos of coyotes caught in it( zags and now waterman), however coyotes are generally more caughtious than foxes, so success rates would likley be alot lower than with foxes. This set works on grey fox as well as red, and catches raccoons and possums as well, as with any fox set. However nontargets seem to be alot less with this set,esp in cold conditions since ***** and possums usually hole up then ( also skunks hole up too). Cats and dogs will be attracted to it however, so set away from where they may be. Do not let your dogs roam about.

You must make the set where you know the foxes ( or coyotes) travel, the main travelways. For fox these are farmland tractor paths, and esp where such a path meets a hedgerow or multiple crop edges. Fox also travel the "waterways", the green grassy strips used for drainage in crop feilds. Check these locations out for fox droppings or tracks in mud or snow. Fox will also work along wood edges where the land next to the woods is pasture or meadow. Since fox hunt small rodents as a main food source, they will work wherever there is brush to support the rodents. Find the pathways fox use to get from food to den to water,etc.

How does this set work? A fox is attracted to fresh cut hay or grass, as displaced rodents may be around. I think they also just like the smell. When the fox comes in, it smells the fox pee on the hay and feels a need to add its own scent. Being fox pee makes a fox feel comfy, it throws caution to the wind and just walks right into the hay, hopefully sticking a foot in one of the traps. The addition of gland lure to the set makes it even more enticing to a fox. Esp one that isn't in a scent marking mode. When one of these foxes smells the gland lure, they just have to investigate at that point. The way foxes have been caught in my hay sets shows they get totally stupid compared to how they work a dirthole. I was getting toe catches at dirthole sets, even after upping pan tension, but at hay sets I can use 2 1.5 softcatch traps and get a good high pad catch. I have even had them get a front paw and a hind paw caught, 1 in each trap. 

The lure I have been using is an aged butt gland lure that is liquid, it was homemade and was given to me. However I think that any liquid foxy smelling gland lure should work, and even pasty ones should work, so long as they are real foxy smelling. 

pic 1- these are the materials you need to make this simple set:
- a hammer like shown ( sold by trapping suppliers, also allows you to dig dirtholes and trap beds for other sets), or a small size sledgehammer type hammer, basically something to drive stakes in with. 
- trap stakes- I use a 24 " 1/2" rebar with a nut welded on top- if you have coyotes or wish to try this set with them, you need to get extra stakes to double stake ( more on this next pic)
- 2 traps for each hay set- shown are modified #2 bridgers, you can also use Dukes, Victors, etc, recommend to use #2 size for fox, and #3 for coyotes, best all around is a #3 softcatch ( made by victor) with a baseplate welded on the bottom, and with #3 machine chain, 4 coiling optional. This will hold all foxes without leg damage, and will paw catch coyotes and hold them. For snow conditions, the #3 softcatch with 4 coils will be best. 4 coiled means that there are 2 extra smaller coilsprings added to the trap , which speeds up the firing,esp good if theres frost, and gives some xtra hold for a coyote. Trap chains should not be too long, 10 inches is good. Make sure there are at least 3 swiveling points by having trap swivels in the chains. Use the screw on the trap pan assembly to make the pan fire with some pressure applied to it. This is called pan tension. 1 pound of pressure to fire for fox, 3lbs for coyotes. Lessen the pan tension if theres frosty conditions.

- hay- use fresh nice green and good smelling hay, best if you store where chickens will poop on it and drop feathers, so when you use it,it has that chickeny smell, which is good for those poultry taking predators. So far I have used the hay without a bunch of chicken smell all over it.
- red fox pee for foxes, coyote or red fox pee for coyotes, optional is use of a liquid gland lure, either red fox for fox, or coyote or red for for coyotes. Use good clean and foxy smelling pee. Available at a trapping supplier. The stuff sold for hunters or in the garden center may not be as good and is always more expensive than a trapper supplier.













pic 2- this shows double staking which you must use for coyotes or if there may be 1 in the area when fox trapping. You need a stake ring on the end of the traps that accepts 2 stakes. Hook both together so both traps are staked as a unit. Stakes are the 1/2" rebars with nuts welded on top, use at least 18-20" long stakes. Trap suppliers also sell a cable stake, which is a metal peice on aircraft cable that is driven into the ground and pulled up on which locks the metal peice in the ground. Its quite hard to impossible for a coyote to pull such a stake. 15-18" of cable is recomended, rocky firm soils 12". Hook the trap end to the cable end loop with a heavy j hook like those that hold the swivels to the trap chain. Close the j hook all the way. The reason for this heavy duty staking for coyotes is they can pump a single stake right out of the ground. Foxes do not do this.










pic3

This is how to set up the traps. Set so the chain lengths from trap to trap are about 18 inches. Note the stake in between. Set the traps right on level ground and be sure they are not real wobbly. You do not need to have them set down with no wobble, however if you wish, you can dig out a small depression in the ground for them to set into, and bed them solidly. I have not found a need to though. Might increase chances of catch with coyotes though.










pic 4

Take a small slice of hay and set it between the traps as shown. This is where you will place the fox pee and/or gland lure when you are done making the set. The pee goes right on top in the center, gland lure to the sides facing the traps, just a few drops each side. DO NOT put the pee and gland lure on until you have finished the hay arranging, and do not let any get on the traps.










pic 5

Take some hay and lightly sprinkle it over the 2 traps, breaking up the outline of the traps. When satisfied with this, apply the pee and/or gland lure. Just a squirt of the pee will do, and a few drops each of the gland lure on each side as already stated. The set is completed. Check every morning, or check before dark if you want to check more than just morning. Do not get too close to check. If you can drive up, do so, but do not get out. Or use binoculars. This is esp important if using this set for coyotes, the less fresh human odors the better.















Results of hay set!











REMAKING A HAY SET

After a catch, you can remake the set at the same spot. For foxes, this just adds to the attraction. Use both the soiled hay and some fresh hay and remake just as if you were making it fresh, however you do not need gland lure. Just add some of the fox pee you have to the top middle, or add none at all. The hay will smell of gland musk and pee from the catch. I have caught them in remakes using just the soiled hay and no new pee added. It will not hurt to add a fresh squirt though. I usually do."


I just had to make sure someone does not think that this is my set or something or that I took the pictures. The entire post was just copied and pasted from another website.

Enjoy

Roman


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

i tryed that set last year and had alot of problems with deer setting traps off. Maybe if i used straw it would be different results.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

That sure makes sence especially now when deer would consider some fresh hay a real "dessert". Let us know if you do use straw and if it makes a difference.

Thanks


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Rumajz said:


> I just had to make sure someone does not think that this is my set or something or that I took the pictures. The entire post was just copied and pasted from another website.
> 
> Roman


Which site did you take this from, I would be interested in asking the person who has tried this set some questions.

Thanks in advance.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks Roman, great post!!!!


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

pm sent Psebuckmaster17


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I have a great spot for this set. I will be out making 2 sets using this method tomorrow. I played cat and mouse with a fox using a dirthole so I will give this one a try. I will post up some photo's of the sets.

Kevlar


----------



## fbuckner (Apr 7, 2006)

I've tried this with no success. I tried both flake hay and straw and bales of hay and straw. not one K9. but about 200yards away I caught 2 fox 2 days apart in a large dirthole set with a woodchuck packed un the hole.
Another falicy i found was most tell you to remake the set with your traps just on the edge of the catch circle. I never moved my traps I rebedded the same traps in the same spots and caught the second fox. Things may be different in your backyard. The one thing I have learned is learn the basics then experiment its all trial and error with alot of luck for that animal to step into that 6 inches of your world.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I have never tried the set and I probably won't. I have to carry enough stuff with me already much less a bale of hay.

With that said I have caught A lot of fox on sets made off of old hay bales left in the fields. Lure up a corner and bury a trap. When ever I check out old hay bales I always find lots of sign.

Animals that hunt farm fields get use to finding munchies around the old bales of hay and straw. So this set should work well on farm land. 

If you wan't to see how well this set works on your trapline put a bunch out on there own on one farm. On the next farm make sets with a dirthole next to them. Next farm just put in dirtholes. It won't take long to figure out how well it works.

Griffondog


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

For those that trap in hayfields that have the large bales present. Check the tops of each bale. I have heard it said that 2/3 will have fox/coyote droppings on the top of the bale. Set there??


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 11, 2006)

it's an set been around for a long time. Hay/straw bales make great place to set around...they both draw mice. 

The hay set will attract deer...I use to set a bale out in a featureless field and throw a few hand fulls of bird seed under it in the preseason. It was always good for a fox or two...but had plenty of snapped traps from deer.


----------

